# Tegus as Pets



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

Tegus as Pets 
Some tegu species can make very good pets; others do not tend to be the best choices when choosing to have a tame animal. It is my opinion that the Argentine tegus are much easier to tame then their Colombian cousins. Of these the Black and White Argentine tegus are the ones that become tamer than all of the rest. The Red tegus seem to be a little shyer, but also tame down rather nice when handled often. The Blue tegus also will become rather tame with proper handling, but out of all of these, the Argentine Black and Whites seem to respond to human contact more so than the rest.
The Colombian tegus tend to be much harder to tame. In my opinion they do not become tame like the others I mentioned.
Argentine tegus are the only reptile that I know or that starves for human affection, most of the other tame reptiles tolerate being held, however Argentine tegus will often times come to their keepers for attention. In my opinion they make great pets, although they do require large housing. Argentine tegus have been compared to cats and dogs due to their intelligence and tameness.


----------

